# Why use a top shot with braided line?



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm new to the forum, I guess the subject line says it all. Why use a mono top shot with braided line? Should I always use a top shot, or does it depend on the application? I am asking because am going to put a jigging outfit together and I want to use braided line. I want to know how to do it right.



Thanks


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

braid has zero stretch...its easy to rip the hook out of the fishes mouth, splicing in a couple feet of mono gives you a shock absorber


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, thanks. How much should I add?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/18/2009)*braid has zero stretch...its easy to rip the hook out of the fishes mouth, splicing in a couple feet of mono gives you a shock absorber


Yep! What he said.

Welcome to the forum...This is an awesome place to gain knowledge and meet some really great people.

Jimmy


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I put a flouro top shot or leader on with jigs. It's just less visible.

I like a long leader, 8 to 12 feet for jigging. It's a good shock absorber and when you lose a jig -- and you will -- you'll have plenty of leader to retie to.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

i agree with joez 8-12feet usually does the trick I even put the same leader ahead of my bottom rig also just for the shock and strech you get from it.

TIM


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks again. I have seen that a few people use 50-100 feet or more for a mono top shot. What is that for?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard folks say the same and I think generally in a trolling application. I can see how that would be more forgiving in a trolling strike, but I have used braid to troll with just a normal connection to a mono, fouro, or wire leader with good results. My concern with 50 to 100 ft of top shot is that if the connection runs throught the line guides at high speed, seems like it could increase chances of a break off. I know they make hollow braid to help make that a cleaner connection.


----------

